# Can You Imagine .....



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can you all imagine sentra tail lights that has the similiar concept of these the lexus rx 330










by using the outer clear lense of the cheapo altezza and using the stock backing housing and do a switch with all LED custom fitted into a row like the bmw and or g35's... imagine that.. now if i can only find some way to do it then i will have it on my car. :thumbup: 


i like to hear people opinions ... i know that it wont be TOTALLY DOT legal etc etc etc but this is just an idea and will find some way to make it somehow pass inspections


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

interesting idea. i'm having trouble picturing what it would look like tho.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I just need to point out one thing. Notice the reflectors on the bumper? You need something on the back to reflect red light. 

Here are the 3 most important legal standards:
1. Tail lamps and brakes must be red light, blinkers must be red or amber.
2. All light must be visible for at least 1000 feet in clear weather.
3. Red light must be REFLECTED back when white light is shined onto the back of your car. The reflectors are usually built into the tails, but it's not necessary as you see in the RX.

BTW, we already got clears, just not THAT clear.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

justin yes i know about all the legal standards and i was planning on thinkin about using a RL5-R12008 Red clear 12000 mcd 8° 627 nm T-1 3/4 LEDs.

i do plan on adding a red reflector on the sides like the altezza has and find a way to have it there. the back housing is chrome so i would believe it would be fine and the outer lense is crystal clear so im sure it should be well visible. like i said it all being looked into and researched etc nothing has been started at all yet but it jes a thought in progress and more researching.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes I can imagine it and it makes me want to drive off a bridge!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do explain wes


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

HAHA do I really have too...... Just not my cup of tea, but none the les many people like these sorts of things so hey, whynot...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha ok enough said.

i guess it may not be your taste.. but this is an alternative to cheap ass altezza and regular plain stock


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think it would look good deff. with the led's


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

interesting idea ..


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what i think would be cool it get a se-l tail and stick a bunch of led's in it. but you got remember that is a concept and the production would probally have different tails


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well the only reason i thought of this is because the regular LED tails for the se-l has that red cover and conventional LED arent bright enough to shine through for the odd shape that it has unlike the maxima tails.

therefore the thought of the altezza clear tails outer lense is perfect with some fabricating and wiring i believe it can be pretty neat looking with a crystal light back with red LEDs


----------

